# Billiger WaKühler für GTS250



## weizenleiche (4. November 2009)

*Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

Hey Leute.
Ich habe diesen WaKühler für nvidia und ati entdeckt.

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » Alle VGA-Kühler » Gigabyte GH-WPBV1 Blue Eye VGA-Kühler

Ích würde gerne einfach mal ausprobieren ob der auf meine GTS250 alias 9800GTX+ draupasst. Tut er das denn?

nobbi77 hat das ding schon auf die 4870 x2 gekriegt, passt das also bei mir oder nicht?


----------



## tobi757 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

Also wenn die Lochabstände sich nicht allzusehrunterschieden sollte das bestimmt gehen


----------



## weizenleiche (4. November 2009)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS GP-N9800 NVidia 9800GTX Alphacool NexXxoS GP-N9800 NVidia 9800GTX 12211

Passt der auch, der gefällt mir um einiges besser


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. November 2009)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

Nein.
Bereits das Referenz-Layout der 9800GTX+ (das kaum ein Hersteller verwendet hat) unterschied sich so stark von der 9800GTX, dass Komplettkühler nur mit Modifikation passten (und selbst dann ist die Kühlung der Spannungswandler schlecht - siehe sig). Die GTS250 hat ein vollkommen anderes Layout (und wird wiederum von vielen Herstellern mit abgewandeltem PCB verkauft).
GPU- und RAM-Bereich von 9800?? Kühlern könnten/sollten passen, aber für die Spannungswandler musst du dir eine eigene Lösung einfallen lassen.


----------



## weizenleiche (5. November 2009)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

Könntet ihr mir zeigen welcher passt? Ich find im Internet keinen...

Hier ein Bild von einer Sparkle GTS250...
http://www.virtual-hideout.net/reviews/Sparkle_GTS250/Pics/Sparkle_13.jpg

Passt da der Gigabyte Kühler aus dem Startpost?

Hier noch ein Bild von einer 8600GT wo der ja passen soll
http://xtreview.com/images/Sysconn-8600gt-without-cooler.jpg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2009)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

Der Kühler passt auf die GPU - was, wie gesagt, vermutlich für fast alle GPU-Kühler gilt.
Wenn du den RAM mitkühlen willst, könnte sowas klappen:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » VGA-Kühler für NVIDIA » EK Water Blocks EK-FC9800 GTX SLI - Acetal
must halt das Alu-Stück für die Spannungswandler weglassen, dafür wird es kaum eine fertige Lösung geben. (der einfache rechteckige Aufbau bei deinem Modell für aber einen Eigenbau auf Basis von WC-Mainboardkühlern einfach machen)


----------



## weizenleiche (5. November 2009)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

Ne, dann bestell ich mir erstmal zum übergang das Gigabyte ding, und dann auf die 5870 kommt nen Wakühler, keine Lust jetzt noch viel Geld auszugeben 

Danke


----------



## OsiRis (5. November 2009)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

dann gib lieber gar keins aus ^^ und warte auf deine 5870 ! das gigabyte zeug is nich so der bringer ^^


----------



## weizenleiche (5. November 2009)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

ach, besser und leiser als ne lukü wird das gigabyte ding doch hoffentlich sein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2009)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

*zustimm*
Bei 10€ sag sogar ich "solange es die Hardware nicht beschädigt..."


----------



## norse (5. November 2009)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

*hust* der passt aber nicht auf diese Karte, siehe kompatibilitätsliste... 

und das ding ist einfach schrott, da lohnt sich eine alternative LuKü deutlich mehr, denn bei der Wakü musst du auch noch die ganzen RAMs usw mit kühlen!


----------



## weizenleiche (6. November 2009)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

Der passt schon, wirste sehen, außerdem, auch wenn ne LuKü deiner meinung nach besser sei, dann kann man einfach mal testen. Und das hab ich auch vor 

Bei der WaKü muss man die ganzen RAM's mitkühlen? logisch ... da kommen ja auch Passive Alu Elemente drauf ... (ganz nebenbei hat die GTS250 unter LuKü auch nur blanke RAMs)


----------



## Dead3ye (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

Hi, ich blicke hier irgendwie nicht mehr durch. Auf welche Karten passt dieser Kühler:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS GP-N9800 NVidia 9800GTX Alphacool NexXxoS GP-N9800 NVidia 9800GTX 12211

9800 GT?
9800 GTX?
GTS 250?

Ach ja und welche Hersteller fertigen Erfahrungsgemäß im Referenzdesign?


----------



## norse (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

also laut beschreibung passt auf GT und GTS modelle mit g92 GPU

also 9800GT, 8800gt und gts sowie 9800gtx und gtx

soweit das halt alles passt vom layout, sprich referenz design müsste das sein.
die gts 250 passt anscheint nich, komplett anderes Platinen Layout

AirKnight, wie schauts aus, hast dir das Gigabyte ding geholt ?


----------



## Dead3ye (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

Welche Hersteller fertigen denn nach Referenzdesign (oder handhaben die das von Modell zu Modell verschieden)?

Würde diese denn (vermutlich) passen? MSI N9800GT-MD1G, GeForce 9800 GT, 1024MB GDDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI, PCIe 2.0 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## norse (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

das geht von model zu model anders. und die glaub ich eher weniger, denn die normale 9800gt hat nur 512mb, also weniger Speicherriegel und einen Stromanschluss, den die Graka nciht hat


----------



## Dead3ye (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

Was wäre denn, deiner Meinung nach eine Karte, die dem 9800GT-Referenz-Design entspricht?

Evtl. diese hier, oder stellt der HDMI-ANschluss ein Problem dar, weil er evtl. nicht dem Referenzdesign entspricht: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a441411.html


----------



## norse (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

ich glaub bei der uahc nciht umbedingt das die das ref design hat,ist auch eine ohne extra Stromanschluss.

wegen ref design ist schwer  auf anhieb find ich nichts.
aber warum suchst du dir nicht den kühler nach der graka aus? bzw wie viel geld willst du ausgeben? vlt wäre ja auch eine ati was für dich....


----------



## Dead3ye (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*



norse schrieb:


> ich glaub bei der uahc nciht umbedingt das die das ref design hat,ist auch eine ohne extra Stromanschluss.
> 
> wegen ref design ist schwer  auf anhieb find ich nichts.
> aber warum suchst du dir nicht den kühler nach der graka aus? bzw wie viel geld willst du ausgeben? vlt wäre ja auch eine ati was für dich....



Weil ich ehrlich gesagt keinen logischen Grund sehe, weshalb ich von der Kombination "Kühler (17 Euro) + passende Karte (~100 Euro)" abkommen sollte. Die Kombination "andere Karte (~100 Euro) und ein dazu passender Kühler (60-80 Euro)" sind mir dann irgendwie auch zu teuer, wenn man es mit der erst genannten Kombination vergleicht 

Preislich denke ich sind ~120 Euro okay.

Wo könnte man denn in Erfahrung bringen, wie das NVidia Referenz-Design für die Karten aussieht und - noch besser - welche Hersteller diesen Vorgaben entsprechen


----------



## norse (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

ach stimmt der kühler ist... ist ja billig O_o

naja...du suchst z.b. bei computerbase nach nem bild von einer platine einer 8800gt bzw 9800gt oder  9800gtx (nicht die gtx+)
ref design haben die mit dem originalkühler 100pro alle andern können abweichen,müssen aber nicht


----------



## Dead3ye (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

Ja, der Kühler ist verdammt günstig 

Woran erkennt man einen Originalkühler? Dann kann ich mich mal auf die Suche machen


----------



## norse (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

naja...der ist halt nvidia like,guck auf die hp von nvidia da siehste wie das ausschaun muss

glaub das müsste das ref design einer 88gt bzw 98gt sein:
http://www.ixbt.com/video3/images/ref/gf8800gt-scan-front.jpg

und das ref design einer 98gtx (nicht gtx+!)
Bild GeForce 9800 GTX ohne Kühler (13/49) - ComputerBase

was mich jetz verwirrt..die platinen sehen so verdammt unterschiedlich aus,wie ist es möglich das der kühler auf all die grakas passt? da zweichel ich doch stark drann =/ ich hoffe es meldet sihc jmd anderes noch zu wort denn so recht weiß ich da auch nicht mehr weiter..


----------



## Dead3ye (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

Der Link zur 88/98gt funktioniert nicht.

Wenn man die Bilder von der NVidia-Homepage vergleicht, dann müsste doch evtl. das hier Referenz-Design einer 9800 GT: PNY nVidia GeForce 9800 GT Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör (weiter Bilder anschauen)

Auf nvidia-HP: http://www.nvidia.de/docs/IO/58073/geforce_boardshot.jpg

... oder steckt der Teufel hier im Detail?

Davon abgesehen hat die 1024 MB RAM... oh man


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*



Dead3ye schrieb:


> Hi, ich blicke hier irgendwie nicht mehr durch. Auf welche Karten passt dieser Kühler:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS GP-N9800 NVidia 9800GTX Alphacool NexXxoS GP-N9800 NVidia 9800GTX 12211
> 
> 9800 GT?
> ...



Wie schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt (und wie bei dem Kühler auch im Text steht):
Das Ding passt auf 9800GTX im Referenzlayout. Es gibt auch 9800GTX+ im gleichen Design, aber die sind noch seltener. Er passt nicht auf das GTS250 Referenzlayout - wenns sowas überhaupt gibt, denn es gibt kaum zwei Karten, die gleich aussehen. Er passt -im Gegensatz zu dem, was AT nach wie vor behauptet, auch auf keine 9800GT, 8800GT oder andere G92-Kreationen.

Bei "Aussehen" geht es übrigens auch um die Rückseite der Karte. XfX baut(e) z.B. 9800GTX+ mit der gleichen Kühlerabdeckung, wie 9800GTX (und auch einem fast gleichen Kühlblock), hat aber im Spannungswandlerbereich massive Änderungen vorgenommen. (so dass dieser Kühler ebenfalls nicht passen würde. Siehe auch Tagebuch)


----------



## Dead3ye (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt (und wie bei dem Kühler auch im Text steht):
> Das Ding passt auf 9800GTX im Referenzlayout [...] Er passt nicht auf das GTS250 Referenzlayout [...] Er passt [...] auch auf keine 9800GT, 8800GT oder andere G92-Kreationen.



Diese Auskunft hat mir Aquatuning vorhin per Emal auch gegeben (sehr schnelle Antwortzeiten haben die da - schön  ). Fakrt ist, dass der Kühler auf 9800GTX Referenzdesign passt. Ob auf andere kann man nicht sagen, geschweige denn versichern.
Nun aber die Frage, welche 9800 GTX-Karten sind im Referenzdesign?

Bitte korrigiert mich in meinem bisherigen Wissensstand:
- Zotac haben, so hab ich gelesen, nur leicht unterschiedliches Design, aber ist dennoch kein Referenzdesign. (Zotac Geforce 9800 GTX 512MB PCI-E Retail: Amazon.de: Elektronik)
- Sparkle hat ja (zumindest teilweise?) Referenzdesign (NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX bei eBay.de: Karten (endet 14.01.10 19:04:57 MEZ))
- Gigabyte hat kein Referenzdesign
- Plaidt/Xepert Vision auch nicht

Was gibt es sonst noch für Hersteller?
- EVGA (NVIDIA GEFORCE 9800GTX-512MB-VON EVGA+SPLINTER CELL 3 ! bei eBay.de: Karten (endet 17.01.10 14:51:56 MEZ))
- XFX (GeForce XFX 9800GTX Black Edition 512MB Grafikkarte top bei eBay.de: Karten (endet 10.01.10 21:06:23 MEZ)) oder (XFX nVidia Geforce 9800GTX 512MB Grafikkarte bei eBay.de: Karten (endet 10.01.10 12:29:47 MEZ))
- Point Of View
- PNY (PNY GeForce 9800 GTX PCIe 512MB Grafikkarte GDDR3: Amazon.de: Elektronik)

Wer kann helfen Licht ins Dunkle zu bringen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

Mit Ausnahme von Palit/Gainward hatten afaik alle Hersteller anfangs Karten im Referenzdesign - zum Schluss hatte afaik keiner mehr welche (zumindest nicht ausschließlich). Daraus folgt schonmal, dass Abbildungen in Shops wenig nützen, weil sie oft nicht aktualisiert werden - ist aber eigentlich auch egal, denn so toll ist das P/L-Verhältniss der 9800GTX nicht (da kann man sich eher die kleineren HD5xxx angucken), also entweder hast du eine oder der Kühler ist für dich uninteressant.

Von den verlinkten
- die abgebildete Zotac könnte Referenzdesign sein (als ich meine GTX+ vor gut einem Jahr gekauft habe, hatte Zotac nur noch eigene, kürzere Layouts - aber mit ähnlichem Kühlerdesign)
- die Sparkle ist non-Referenz (ganz deutlich: ein PCI-E 6pin rechts. Das Referenzdesign hat zwei nach oben)
- die EVGA hat zumindest eine Referenzabdeckung. Ich weiß nicht, ob EVGA dafür eigene PCBs hatte (eigene PCBs mit alternativem Kühler gibt es von Zotac)
- die beiden XfX habem ebenfalls die Referenzabdeckung, aber wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß, hat das bei XfX nichts zu bedeuten - man braucht ein Foto der Rückseite mit einigermaßen brauchbarer Auflösung, um eine sinnvolle Aussage zu machen. (die Höhenanpassung, die ich meinem Heatkiller verpasst habe, wäre beim Alphacool höchstens mit eine Fräse umzusetzen)
- die abgebildete PNY dürfte wieder Referenzdesign sein, aber PNY hat auch ein radikal anderes Design (mit nach innen blasendem Kühler  ), wie ich bei meiner ersten Bestellung feststellen musste)


----------



## Dead3ye (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

Okay, dann versuche ich nachher mal Fotos von den Rückseiten der Karten zu finden. Dürfte auch gar nicht mal so einfach sein :-/

Von MSI habe ich die Info bekommen, dass die Karten mit roter Platine MSI-Design sind. Ich vermute, dass es in Folge dessen heißt, dass alle nicht-roten wohl Referenzdesign sind, auch wenn es so explizit nicht gesagt wurde. Blöd nur, wenn der Kühler alles verdeckt 

Angenommen ich bestelle nun eine Karte von der ich hoffe, dass sie Ref-Design entspricht, dann muss ich ja um es mit Gewissheit zu wissen ja den Kühler demontieren. Verliere ich dabei nicht die Garantie und somit auch das Rückgaberecht?


Edit:
Rückseite von Zotac: http://www.computerbase.de/bildstrecke/21238/5/ (ist allerdings eine andere als von oben dem Link zu Amazon)
Zu den anderen hab ich keine Fotos der Rückseiten gefunden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*



Dead3ye schrieb:


> Angenommen ich bestelle nun eine Karte



Wie gesagt: Empfehle ich nicht



> von der ich hoffe, dass sie Ref-Design entspricht, dann muss ich ja um es mit Gewissheit zu wissen ja den Kühler demontieren. Verliere ich dabei nicht die Garantie und somit auch das Rückgaberecht?



Die verlierst du, wenn du den Kühler demontierst. Allerdings haben die meisten Karten im non-Referenzdesign auch eine Non-Referenzkühlung, so dass man nichts demontieren muss. Bei XfX weiß ich mitlerweile auch mit ~90%iger Sicherheit, worauf ich auf der Rückseite achten muss. (keine ungenutzten Löcher um die GPU, großer, Bauteil- und Aufkleber-freier Bereich hinter dem RAM im unteren Bereich der Karte)




> Edit:
> Rückseite von Zotac: Bild GeForce 9800 GTX AMP! Edition Rückseite (5/7) - ComputerBase (ist allerdings eine andere als von oben dem Link zu Amazon)
> Zu den anderen hab ich keine Fotos der Rückseiten gefunden.



Das auf dem Bild ist zu 99% Referenz - da die Bilder acht Tage nach der offiziellen Vorstellung gemacht wurden, ist aber auch nichts anderes zu erwarten. Allgemein solltest du, wenn du tatsächlich darauf bestehst, dir jetzt noch einer 9800er zuzulegen, bedenken, dass die frühen Modelle zu gleich auch die sind, die garantiert einen 65nm G92 tragen - 55nm G92 (eher auf GTX+ - und dementsprechend selten im Referenzdesign) verbraucht aber deutlich weniger und taktet besser.


----------



## Dead3ye (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei XfX weiß ich mitlerweile auch mit ~90%iger Sicherheit, worauf ich auf der Rückseite achten muss. (keine ungenutzten Löcher um die GPU, großer, Bauteil- und Aufkleber-freier Bereich hinter dem RAM im unteren Bereich der Karte)


Was sagst du denn zu dieser Karte: Overclock3D :: Review :: XFX 9800 GTX Black Edition 512mb :: The card - close up Referenz or not?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

Zu 99,99% Referenz.
Aber ich frag mich, was du dir von solchen Bildern versprichst?
Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt: Alle Hersteller, die mal Referenzlayouts verbaut haben, haben später auch andere verwendet. Alte Bilder aus irgendwelchen Tests nützen dir rein gar nichts. Du brauchst ein Bild von der einen individuellen Karte, die du einsetzen möchtest, nicht ein 2 Jahre altes von einer Karte mit gleichem Namen.


----------



## Dead3ye (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alte Bilder aus irgendwelchen Tests nützen dir rein gar nichts. Du brauchst ein Bild von der einen individuellen Karte, die du einsetzen möchtest, nicht ein 2 Jahre altes von einer Karte mit gleichem Namen.


Da stimme ich dir zu, doch wenn die (gebrauchte) Karte auch annähernd zwei Jahre alt ist, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Unterscheidungen dann eher gering. Zudem wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass die Rückseite (bis auf die Position von ein paar Aufklebern) identisch sei.
Danke aber für die Einschätzung zum Referenzdesign.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

Aufkleber sind schon der erste Hinweis...
Hier z.B. sieht man die Rückseite (m)einer 9800GTX+, die inkompatibel ist. (sorry, das ich kein Bild hab, dass die Karte selbst zeigen soll)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dead3ye (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

So, ich glaub ich schreibe hier mal meine Erfahrung zu dem Kühler (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS GP-N9800 NVidia 9800GTX Alphacool NexXxoS GP-N9800 NVidia 9800GTX 12211)
Passen tut er im übrigen wunderbar auf die Zotac GeForce 9800 GTX AMP! (Bilder: Zotac GeForce 9800 GTX AMP! Edition - ComputerBase).

Die Montage auf die Grafikkarte ging zu Beginn denkbar einfach. Das mitgelieferte Material, wie Wärmeleitpaste und Wärmeleitpads war mehr als ausreichend und ging problemlos aufzutragen. Den Kühler habe ich dann auf der Karte platziert und das ganze Paket umgedreht um die Schrauben auf der Rückseite einzusetzen. Vier Schrauben die mit dem mitgelieferten Backplate und Distanzscheiben um die GPU verschraubt werden stellten aber ein Problem dar: sie hielten nicht.
Also schön wieder alles demontiert und den Fehler gesucht... dieser lag darin, dass zwischen der Kupferplatte und dem Plexiglas an diesen vier Stellen entsprechende Muttern eingesetzt sein sollten. Die Aussparung dafür ist vorhanden, doch fehlten diese Muttern (Größe: M2 (!!)). Nach dem ich dann endlich passende Muttern auftreiben konnte (ist gar nicht mal so einfach, Muttern in dieser Größe zu finden) hab ich also wieder alles zusammengebaut und - nun ohne weitere Zwischenfälle - auf die Grafikkarte montiert.
Anschließend die Karte ins System eingebaut und an den Kühlkreislauf angeschlossen. Da die Anschlüsse der Karte an der Seite liegen habe ich Eck-Anschlusse (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10/8mm (8x1mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 90° drehbar 10/8mm (8x1mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 90° drehbar 62003) verwendet um den Kühler in den Wasserkreislauf einzubinden. Sah alles gut aus, also Wasser marsch.

Zu Beginn hab ich erst mal einen Schluck Wasser durch's System geschickt und prompt fing es an dem Grafikkarten-Kühler an zu tropfen. Also schnell Wasser abgelassen und die Wassertropfen aufgefangen. Um es mir genauer zu betrachten habe ich die Karte ausgebaut und dann festgestellt, dass die Eckanschlüsse 1-2 mm länger sind als die geraden Gegenstücke und sich nicht weit genug in den Kühler hinein drehen lassen (in die anderen Kühler die ich verwende schon). Folglich schließt es nicht dicht ab...
Mit geraden Anschlüssen war die Montage dann - endlich - kein Problem mehr. Jetzt liegen die Schläuche zwar bisschen unschön, aber gut... dafür ist es trocken


----------



## weizenleiche (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

Ich will auch noch was dazu sagen

@norse
Der Kühler ist nie zum Einsatz gekommen und letztendlich in die Tonne gewandert, da ich auf ne GTX260 von Palit umgestiegen bin.

Wo wir schonmal beim Thema sind WaKü und GraKa sind:

ich würde einen Zern GPU-Only Kühler bekommen.
Kann ich damit die GTX260 betreiben? Ich denke nicht oder? 
Was wäre ein passender Kühler für meine Palit GeForce GTX260 Sonic 216 SP??


----------



## Xylezz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC260/275/285 GTX - GW - Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-FC260/275/285 GTX - GW - Acetal 12250

Da!


----------



## weizenleiche (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Billiger WaKühler für GTS250*

Danke ^.^


----------

